# My exoterra nano natural terrarium



## Coyote (Aug 19, 2016)

Tell me what u think of it. Tell me if you have any question about it. It's 100% natural and is only lacking some springtails to clean and eat the eventual mould.


----------



## TheTranquilEye (Aug 19, 2016)

Looking good. I'm wary of a natural terrarium as I think there's too much to go wrong (plus I'm lazy) so, good luck to you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Sarah K (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks great! Your mantis is very lucky to have such a nice enclosure!


----------



## CosbyArt (Aug 20, 2016)

Looks good, and with several ways for your mantid to climb to the top safely.




Regarding mold it shouldn't be a problem unless there is excess water and little air ventilation; otherwise, the ventilation should keep your setup good even without springtails.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks for your kind comments. She is really liking it, i see her a lot on the woods and plants but her favorite spots remain the ... roof ^^


----------



## Digger (Aug 20, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Thanks for your kind comments. She is really liking it, i see her a lot on the woods and plants but her favorite spots remain the ... roof ^^


Remember Coyote ---- they think they're bats !


----------



## Coyote (Aug 22, 2016)

Digger said:


> Remember Coyote ---- they think they're bats !


Oh yeah forgot about that xD


----------



## BigDazz (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice! I have a similar set up... 2 plants and some frog moss scattered around...


----------



## LAME (Aug 31, 2016)

That's a really sweet build. Great job.


----------

